# Need help with a kawasaki mule!!!!!



## great white

I'VE GOT A 95' MULE 2510 4X4. IT RAN FINE THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN THAT CHANGED. NOW IT WILL ONLY GO ABOUT 11/2 - 2 MILES AND IT WILL START STUMBLING AND TRYING TO QUIT RUNNING. I CAN KEEP IT RUNNING FOR A LITTLE WHILE PLAYING WITH THE CHOKE, BUT AFTER A LITTLE WHILE OF DOING THAT IT WILL DIE. AFTER IT DIES IT WILL CRANK BACK UP AND THE ENGINE WILL REV UP BUT WHEN YOU PUT IT IN GEAR IT CUTS BACK OFF. I HAVE TO LET IT SIT FOR ABOUT 10 - 15 MINUTES AND IT WILL RUN FINE AGAIN FOR ANOTHER MILE OR TWO. ALL THE REGULAR MAINT IS ALWAYS DONE, I'VE TRIED PUTTING PLUGS IN IT AND THAT DIDNT HELP. I WAS THINKING NEXT OF DOING THE FUEL FILTER, BUT I DON'T KNOW. I'M NOT SURE IF THE ENGINE IS JUST GETTING HOT AND IT'S CUTTING ITS SELF OFF TO PROTECT IT OR IF MAYBE IT'S FUEL OR ELECTRICAL RELATED. ANY HELP OR SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS


----------



## Backlasher82

I hate to be one of those guys but please turn off the caps lock, it makes your posts hard to read.

Without more info, like how often it is used, how long the fuel has been in there,etc, my best suggestion is to try some Seafoam in the tank. It sounds fuel-related.


----------



## great white

At one time it had sat up for almost 2 years only being joy ridden maybe once a month. Now it has been used every weekend for almost 2 years until it started acting up. The gas that was in it when it started doing this had been in there maybe 2 weeks. I figured it had water in it. I drained it out, pulled the lines off the carb and let the fuel pump flush the lines. But that didn't help it.


----------



## DeerHunter06

try cleaning the carb you might have trash in it or a gasit can be bad


----------



## Backlasher82

+1 on the carb clean. I was going to suggest checking the fuel pump but it sounds like you already did. 

Ethanol is causing us all kind of problems these days, everything from destroying fuel lines and rubber parts in carbs and fuel pumps to causing old contaminates to break loose in gas tanks and clog the whole system.

You should also check the rubber intake between the carb and head for cracking and dry rot, same for the vacuum hoses and fuel lines. I think you have a diaphragm type fuel pump with rubber parts too so make sure you have good pressure. Looks like I got around to suggesting the fuel pump after all.


----------



## great white

I have been through the carb, found some sand and a few rust flakes but have not looked at the fuel lines or vacuum lines. I guess i have something to do this weekend after i get out of the woods.


----------



## moonrunner

Have one that had the same problem, check for rust in the gas tank.


----------



## great white

Rust in the tank is a distinct possiblilty since i did find a few flakes in the carb. The only fix for rust in the tank a new tank?


----------



## E_Catron

does it only run while on choke or partial choke? if so check that the  main jet is not stopped up.


----------



## moonrunner

If you find that to be the problem, remove the tank, put gravel and water in it and shake hard to clean. Several companies [ go online] make an epoxy kit that you mix, pour in tank and slosh around to coat it. Lots cheaper than a new tank.


----------



## great white

Ok, thanks for the help. I'll check that this weekend. EC, it will run fine without the choke til it starts acting up, then it will run on half choke as long as i'm not on the gas real hard, then after a while you have to go from half to full choke and throttling the choke to keep it running then nothing works and it just cuts off.


----------



## fixit101

you checked the fuel filter?


----------



## great white

I have a new one in the truck to put on saturday. That was the only thing i haven't messed with yet. Sitting still when i disconnected the fuel line from the carb and turned it over it had plenty on volume and pressure. But if there is rust in the tank i'm thinking that some of the flakes may be in the filter and when it's moving and bouncing around, the flakes are clogging the filter or intake lines in the tank and starving the motor. Then after the flakes settle back to the bottom it goes back to running fine til they are stirred up again. But i may be wrong in my thinking, that's why i'm on here asking to see if anyone else has ides or knows something i don't. I'm always learning something new.


----------



## oldschoolshovel

i had some what the same problem part of my problem was where the fuel line hooks to carb there is a screen that was stoped up had same systems hope this helps


----------



## GoldDot40

E_Catron said:


> does it only run while on choke or partial choke? if so check that the  main jet is not stopped up.



That's most likely your problem right there. Simply taking the carb off and taking it apart won't cut it. You need to stick a small piece of wire or something through the jet holes.


----------

